# For those who have Silent Hill Homecoming (no spoilers)



## Cayal (Oct 29, 2008)

Came across an annoying glitch during the game. 

During part of the game you come across a clock puzzle which is part of 4 other puzzles involving a mask, medal etc and once you find the answer to the clock and put it in, it sometimes doesn't work!

To solve the puzzle you have to set the right time.
There are two ways around this -

1. Apparently the correct answer will work if you do this puzzle first (of the 4 related ones).

2. If you don't do it first you have to go through the time individually, setting it at each possible time until you get it. Now the issue with this is, it could be any time. 
This sounds like it will take hours but it takes about 10 - 15 minutes, though for me, the correct time was 11 hours after the correct answer. But other people I have read have been getting all different times then I did.

I don't know if anyone has this game, but if so you have your answer if you get to this stage. Hope it helps.


----------

